# Day care/day boarding- Bathgate, west lothian



## hazeyg (May 3, 2012)

Hi,
I am looking for an alternative day service for my pooch Sophie, a border terrier. Shes at her peak t 18months old at the moment and my current dog walker wants to reduce her walks to one a day whilst Im at work. However she already chews inbetween her walks so Im looking for alternatives. She has never been a chewer and its only when I am out at work and this is a new habit that has developed in the last few months. When I am in there is no chewing whatsoever.
Whether that be a recommended dog walker. A doggie person who would sit on a daily basis ( I would pay for polic check if neccessary) or a day care service.
Services around my area seem to be a bit limited for my dear chewful pup.


----------

